# new betta big ear!



## Reignz (Feb 28, 2012)

So I just stopped by petco to see what kinda betta they had today and i saw this gorgeous guy  I just had to grab him!

however one of his ears seems to be damaged, will it grow backin a few month?

So I decide to split my 10g tank up but then my king betta got MAD! or stressed about it even tho he still have about 3/4 the tank to himself lol. 

will he stop after a while?

sorry for the quality it was taken on my phone


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Really pretty new boy 

And see how your king does after a few days, maybe he'll calm back down. The divider might just be new to him.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is gorgeous, he reminds me of my big ear "Echo" one pectoral fin larger than the other xD:








Lol, they probably could be brothers  thought echo is a PK


----------



## Reignz (Feb 28, 2012)

i've decided imma just give the space back to my halfmoon plakat king lol. gonna get the halfmoon plakat male his own small tank


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

He's awesome! Hope his fin grows back :-(

How much was he?


----------



## Reignz (Feb 28, 2012)

I hope it grows back also. petco labled him a halfmoon plakat so I had to pay about $13


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Ha! Same thing happened to me, online they want $40:lol:


----------



## Reignz (Feb 28, 2012)

wow thats crazy $40! might as well order one from aquabid ahah


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

very nice! Love it!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well for big ears (matter how big the pectorals are) they could go up to $50 dollars, mines was labeled halfmoon male, so i paid a dollar more DX lol


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I love him! I have been wanting to get a big ear for a while, but there aren't any Petco's close.:-(


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

we where lucky to find big ears, the only way to buy one from petco was off the internet, inventory must've messed up and sent the big ears accidently in stores, like HM females, some one (not saying name) in this forum got a beautiful longfin HM female because the petstore listed her as a male HM, anyways here is the link, big ears:
http://www.petco.com/product/117912/Elephant-Ear-Betta.aspx?CoreCat=BettaHPLiveBetta


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

He's really pretty! I hope his fin gets better. On the other hand, he's sort of like Nemo with one fin bigger than the other. haha, it's his lucky fin


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

so does Echo XP i was just thinking about he is like nemo


----------



## Reignz (Feb 28, 2012)

yes, I was fortunate enough to find him that day 

that's what i was thinking also about Nemo lol.

His fins is growing back pretty fast and he is making some bubbles


----------

